# RNS510 (Trinax) vs. Skoda Sound System



## pavel_rybar (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello,
I'm lloking for somebody who know how to code O2/Scout MR08 with Sounsystem for NAVI unit RNS510. When I inserted this NAVI unit into my Skoda, I can't get sound. It looks that some code is missing to power ON SoundSystem and also to communicate with BT HF II.
Tuner, CD play, NAVI is working fine, also MAXI DOT
Should be easy but how ? Anybody, any idea?? Thank you all for any advice.
Best regards, Pavel/Prague


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: RNS510 (Trinax) vs. Skoda Sound System (pavel_rybar)*

Did you get a real Trinax or just a VW RNS510?
What's your current coding?


----------



## pavel_rybar (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: RNS510 (Theresias)*

Hi,
what do you mean real Trinax ? I thought that RNS510 = Trinax..
Also I can't say what's my current coding. I have got Scout 2TDI MR08 with multifunction, audience, BTHF2, Maxi Dot and Soundsystem. I have tryed just replace my Audience by RNS. Everything works except sound through SoundSystem and BT........


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Even though the RNS510 (sold by VW) hardware is similar to the Trinax (sold by Skoda) except the different lighting (green vs. red/blue), there is a different software/firmware running on them.
In terms of the coding, after the nav has been installed it needs to know which equipment the car has in which it had been installed. The includes if there is a soundsystem, which sound system as well if there is a telephone and all that stuff. There is a slight different between the VW and Skoda sound systems, which is where the software/firmware difference could become a problem. The VW ones are being activated as soon as there is a signal at speaker line, while the Skoda ones need to be activated with a special CAN message that only Skoda radio's deliver.
Our diagnostic system VAG-COM would give you all details and coding options when using the latest (beta) version once you access the control module with it.
Since you had the Audience radio before you would also need to perform some other related changes to let the car know that there is a navigation system now. Currently I would expect the car to be kinda full of fault codes all due to an incorrect/incomplete installation.


_Modified by Theresias at 5:01 AM 12-13-2007_


----------



## pavel_rybar (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Resolved by VAS. Just Changed byte1 to 0 and byte2 to 2 (HEX).


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (pavel_rybar)*

Doesn't make sense, but if it helped why not.


----------



## pavel_rybar (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

OK something to explain:
When you are connecting Trinax/Columbus with any VW/skoda sounsystem, you have to connect by VAS to NAVI diagnostic (RNS display will show "Diag.connected". There is 9 bytes which can be changed. So config should be :
Byte0 - 0 or leave as it is
Byte1 - you must change to 2 (HEX)
Byte2 - you must change to 0 (HEX)
Byte3 - 0 or leave as it is
Byte4 - 0 or leave as it is
Byte5 - if not 0 change it to 0 (HEX)
Byte6 to 8 - 0 or leave as it is
After making this changes, disconnect VAS, take out key and then start motor, volume turn right. Done
** VAG / Super VAG is not enough, for this changes origo VW VAS is required.
.. better?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (pavel_rybar)*

What I was trying to say it that your coding is not fully plausible, we have published a coding table on our WIKI and in opposite to what you said VAG-COM IS compatible to the RNS510.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...10%29
FWIW; I personally helped over a dozen of our VAG-COM customers retrofitting RNS510's now and all ended up with a different coding than yours.


----------



## sorin_ss (Aug 1, 2009)

*sound system*

hello, i wish to ask you a question. i have a nexus navigation system on my skoda octavia 2 from 2006. it is possibile to instal a original sound system in my car? it is compatibile?
thank zou


----------



## mihaib123 (Aug 31, 2019)

Does anybody have the fix for pre-FL Octavia 2 with Skoda Columbus navigation system installed? I can't leave the "Navigation" and "Audio" menus on maxi-dot without turning off the navigation. My software version is 5238.


----------



## brashertreyshawn (Sep 9, 2019)

I would expect the car to be kinda full of fault codes all due to an incorrect/incomplete installation.


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

Theresias said:


> Even though the RNS510 (sold by VW) hardware is similar to the Trinax (sold by Skoda) except the different lighting (green vs. red/blue), there is a different software/firmware running on them.
> In terms of the coding, after the nav has been installed it needs to know which equipment the car has in which it had been installed. The includes if there is a soundsystem, which sound system as well if there is a telephone and all that stuff. There is a slight different between the VW and Skoda sound systems, which is where the software/firmware difference could become a problem. The VW ones are being activated as soon as there is a signal at speaker line, while the Skoda ones need to be activated with a special CAN message that only Skoda radio's deliver.
> Our diagnostic system VAG-COM would give you all details and coding options when using the latest (beta) version once you access the control module with it.
> Since you had the Audience radio before you would also need to perform some other related changes to let the car know that there is a navigation system now. Currently I would expect the car to be kinda full of fault codes all due to an incorrect/incomplete installation.
> ...


waaaawww


----------



## fsos (Oct 30, 2019)

brashertreyshawn said:


> I would expect the car to be kinda full of fault codes all due to an incorrect/usa today protonmail installation.


Even though the RNS510 (sold by VW) hardware is similar to the Trinax (sold by Skoda) except the different lighting (green vs. red/blue), there is a different software/firmware running on them.


----------

